# Who can translate from Logic to Finale/Sibelius quickly?



## rJames (Jun 19, 2007)

I am in a fix.

I need some scores created from my midi files.

I have 3 one minute cues (with lots of stuff in them).

There is an orchestrator working on them but they have put in 10 hours on the first one.!!!

I thought it would be like 6 hours and it would be out the other side.

any gurus out there that can take a look.

Maybe all I need is to get my Logic scores in the right shape.

Help.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 20, 2007)

rJames @ Wed Jun 20 said:


> I am in a fix.
> 
> I need some scores created from my midi files.
> 
> ...


Hint; make the MIDI as quantised and correct regarding note lengths in Logic before you export a MIDI file. Also try to combine as many duplicate MIDI tracks as possible, so that you get as few tracks per instrument as you can. The more work that is done in Logic, the quicker it is to transcribe in Sibelius (and, I assume Finale).

D


----------



## careyford (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Ron,

Daryl's advice is good. The more you do before exporting the better. It will save time in Finale but add time in Logic. Be sure you do a Save As first so you don't mess with your original sequence. VI Magazine did a good article on it:

http://virtualinstrumentsmag.com/member ... _Nov06.pdf 

Of course, there's no way to have articulations, bowings, etc. translate automatically so if you're doing a piece that requires a lot of markings, an orchestrator is going to still be needed. 

RF


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 20, 2007)

You can email me your phone number if you like and I will help you if possible.


----------

